# Replacement Gibs



## Twalther (Mar 14, 2016)

Is there anyone who makes replacement gibs for a South Bend 10k?  The one I need is for a t slot cross feed table DTS-100K part # is a pt801nk1.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## BobinWa (Mar 15, 2016)

Twalther said:


> Is there anyone who makes replacement gibs for a South Bend 10k?  The one I need is for a t slot cross feed table DTS-100K part # is a pt801nk1.
> 
> Thanks
> Tom



Hi Tom, I would suggest contacting South Bend Parts aka Grizzly Industrial 360 734-1540 or email cs@southbend.com.


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 15, 2016)

is the old one broke if not just add backing to the old one


----------



## Twalther (Mar 15, 2016)

I got this used and it did not come with the gib.

Tom.


----------



## sbx (Mar 15, 2016)

Tom,

I am just about to start making the MLA T-Slot cross slide for my 9A (same as 10K cross slide wise). The casting kit came with an option raw gib strip. The strip is flat ground 1/8" 1018 strip. I will be machining the angled edges myself. So, you could just do the same. There are several threads all over the web about making your own gib. Doesn't look too hard.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DoogieB (Mar 15, 2016)

sbx said:


> Tom,
> 
> I am just about to start making the MLA T-Slot cross slide for my 9A (same as 10K cross slide wise). The casting kit came with an option raw gib strip. The strip is flat ground 1/8" 1018 strip. I will be machining the angled edges myself. So, you could just do the same. There are several threads all over the web about making your own gib. Doesn't look too hard.



Make sure you post pics of your MLA cross slide.  I have that same casting set aside as a future project.


----------



## Twalther (Apr 5, 2016)

DoogieB said:


> Make sure you post pics of your MLA cross slide.  I have that same casting set aside as a future project.


Well just getting back to this, Grizzly did indeed have one, the only problem was I got some gal that wanted to know what Grizzly machine I needed the parts for now this is after I gave them all the info and the part #!  So I went to the South Bend site the gentleman there looked up the part # and said it was in stock, no problem.  So if you need something go to the SB site.

Tom.


----------

